# Need to find home for stray german shepherd



## germanshepherdmon

Must find loving home for this stray dog very soon. Female; California - willing to travel between Northern CA and Central Valley for someone who is truly able to provide loving home for this beautiful very friendly dog. Has been very good with older children.

Must find by this weekend; anyone able to provide home or know of an animal rescue that does NOT require 30 day waiting period and has room available?

Nearest animal shelter only keeps animals for 3 days before putting them to sleep - provides no chance to save this dog if must take to animal shelter instead.


----------



## Beau

Hi

It's not necessary to post this in multiple forums. You posted it correctly in the Urgent forum and people will see it. 

It might help to add as much information as you can so people can ascertain how to help.

What's the background of the dog? How did you get it? Any temperament issues other than being good with children? How about other dogs, cats etc?


----------



## germanshepherdmon

*stray dog*

since it is a stray dog that don't want to have to take to shelter/animal control but can not keep - do not have a lot of information available. 

She is friendly though she looks by her thinness to either have been neglected or on her own for a while.

She has not shown any aggression towards humans; and only when attacked by another dog did she defend herself and no harm was caused to the other dog.

She likes to bark at cats. But have not witnessed any interaction between her and cats directly.


----------



## germanshepherdmon

*stray dog*

Have had no luck finding a rescue that would take her before 30 days so far.

People don't look at every type of post - need to get the message out quickly and to as many people as possible.

Would be sad to have this dog be put to sleep by a shelter when she is such a great dog.


----------



## Jax08

Can you foster the dog for the rescue? Did they offer to courtesy post? 

Thank you for helping her.

FYI..you are wasting your time posting on every section of this forum. The thread should be in Non-Urgent per the forum rules. A mod will come along and either delete your extra posts or lock them.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Poor girl, she look so sad, and thin! I hope someone steps up. I would not have seen this on a 'urgent forum' as I'm sure many others would not have either. It's not a forum I visit so it will get additional views from being posted here.


----------



## sitstay

I also wanted to add that there are health conditions that can cause a dog to be too thin. Whoever ends up with this dog should be prepared and able to provide vet care ASAP.
Sheilah


----------



## PatchonGSD

Poor baby....that extra long, somewhat roman nose, floppy ears, and the way it looks in the pics.....long back and long legs, I wonder if she is mixed with something?....Irish Wolfhound comes to mind. I could be totally off *but does anyone else see those features?* Maybe you could contact a breed specific rescue if it seems she is mixed with something other than GSD? Some breed specific rescues will also take in dogs that are 50/50. 

Have you posted her pictures on other sites like CL's lost and found in your area or I think Petfinder.com has a place you can post lost pets. Have you taken her to the vet to check for a micro chip?


----------



## Jax08

I see only a very skinny purebred, which probably makes everything look longer.


----------



## PatchonGSD

maybe I was grasping a little.....that first picture breaks my heart.....I just want to pick up that big head and give her lots of love and groceries......


----------



## rooandtree

did you tell rescue you had to have the dog gone and couldnt wait 30 days?? are there any no kill shelters by you?? where i live strays have to be kept in shelter 10 days..owner turn ins are usually put down that day or within a week...praying you find someone..i bet shes just so thin for being a stray  if i was closer i would help..also contact every rescue...not just german shepherd ones


----------



## shepherdmom

Where are you located and how far are you willing to drive? I know a rescue that may be able to help. Please see my PM.


----------



## msvette2u

She looks like an underweight and "overdone" purebred to me. Her features seem a bit exaggerated but I see nothing but GSD.

Wish you were closer, I'd make room in our rescue for her, but we're in WA state.


----------



## Jax08

OP - Please respond to Shepherdmom's PM. She has a rescue willing to take this girl once transport is arranged!


----------



## shepherdmom

:bump:


Jax08 said:


> OP - Please respond to Shepherdmom's PM. She has a rescue willing to take this girl once transport is arranged!


----------



## PatchonGSD

I really hope OP comes back and see's this....that poor baby deserves some help!


----------



## Stella's Mom

Have you tried Coastal German Shepherd Rescue in California? They provide lots of help to GSD's and they just pulled a girl yesterday from Lancaster that was mauled by Coyotes.

This organization is superb from what I have seen on their FB page.

Here are their links:
Coastal GSR's Available Dogs - Orange County on Facebook | Facebook
Coastal German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Stella's Mom

PatchonGSD said:


> Poor baby....that extra long, somewhat roman nose, floppy ears, and the way it looks in the pics.....long back and long legs, I wonder if she is mixed with something?....Irish Wolfhound comes to mind. I could be totally off *but does anyone else see those features?*
> 
> 
> Yes, absolutely. I can see that too, but her coloring looks like pure GSD.


----------



## Gretchen

There is a lot of rescue resources on this website:

German Shepherd Rescue of Northern California

I wish I could help, but we have a small townhome and a few cats. Our condo mgt would definitely send us a letter is we had one more pet.


----------



## PatchonGSD

Stella's Mom said:


> PatchonGSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....that extra long, somewhat roman nose, floppy ears, and the way it looks in the pics.....long back and long legs, I wonder if she is mixed with something?....Irish Wolfhound comes to mind. I could be totally off *but does anyone else see those features?*
> 
> 
> Yes, absolutely. I can see that too, but her coloring looks like pure GSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe I was just crazy.....I thought about that poor girl all night last night.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gharrissc

Has anyone heard back from her?


----------



## NWHeather

Awe, that poor sweet girl. She reminds me of how my Koda was when I first took him in. Underweight and sad, but very sweet.
I hope they can get her out of there & into a loving home!


----------



## Jax08

Jax08 said:


> OP - Please respond to Shepherdmom's PM. She has a rescue willing to take this girl once transport is arranged!





Gharrissc said:


> Has anyone heard back from her?


OP - are you still looking for a spot for her?


----------



## Gharrissc

It's funny how she pleads for help and then just disappears when people offer to help the dog


----------



## PatchonGSD

So I guess no one ever heard back from the OP??


----------

